# Amenity storage building plumbing



## Timothy M. Stone (May 11, 2017)

I need help finding the following in the IBC: owner of existing (4) 36 plex site wants to
add a 1,400 s.f. amenity storage building (500 s.f.  to store tenant bicycles, 150 s.f. for
tenants to stand in the winter and watch their dog potty, 700 s.f. for first come first
serve tenant storage compartments, 50 s.f. mech room.   That said, in my mind this
all falls under Storage-1,  and there is no reason to provide a plumbing at 1 per 100
for toilets and lav's per IBC.   Seeing that the occupant load is about 5, for a 1,400
s.f. storage building with occupants using the building will most likely be there 20 - 35
mins., and in theory, occupants using the building are tenants with plumbing in their
respective leased residences.    All that said,  is there anything or place in the IBC
that backs me up here?     Thanks !


----------



## steveray (May 12, 2017)

Can you get there in 500ft?

403.3.3 Location of toilet facilities in occupancies other
than malls. In occupancies other than covered and open mall
buildings, the required public and employee toilet facilities
shall be located not more than one story above or below the
space required to be provided with toilet facilities, and the
path of travel to such facilities shall not exceed a distance of
500 feet (152 m).


----------



## cda (May 12, 2017)

Accessory to use??

Have not seen plumbing in any of these before


----------



## steveray (May 12, 2017)

Pretty sure I wouldn't chase it too hard, but can't think of a super clean way out of it either without a drawing and backup info...


----------



## Timothy M. Stone (May 12, 2017)

^ bldg dept. want to see code review of the bldg, im just trying to make sure I have my ducks in a row for this.
Thanks everyone


----------



## north star (May 12, 2017)

*# ~ #*

Timothy M. Stone,

Which IBC edition are you using ?
Also, I assume that this "proposed" Accessory Use
structure is detached from the other structures, and
that there is enough clearances from the other
structures, and that the applicable Zoning ordinances
are satisfied.

*# ~ #*


----------



## Timothy M. Stone (May 12, 2017)

using 2015 IBC, all required regulation with the exception of a proper explanation for op, are satisfied.


----------



## north star (May 13, 2017)

*& ~ &*

***steveray***  has provided the correct Code Section from the IPC.
The correlating Section from the `15 IBC is Section 2902.3.2.

Is the 500 ft. dimension and the "not more than one story above
or below" requirement satisfied in your application ?.......If these
two requirements are satisfied within your application, then IMO,
you would not be required to have an ADA compliant restroom
in your Accessory use structure.

I would submit a Code Review using Code Section 2902.3.2,
and brief statement of your analysis, then let them [ possibly ]
counter that if needed.

*& ~ &*


----------

